# Amazon: Earths Great Rivers.



## Ady34 (2 Jan 2019)

Anyone watch this last night?
I found it a really good watch with some great underwater footage, the filtered clear spring was pretty special......although the planted part was very brief, the fish coverage was interesting.


----------



## Harry H (2 Jan 2019)

Yes I did! And recorded as well. I saw some red eye tetras, same in my tank, I was not expecting to see them, don't know why, but it was one of those moments where you think, this is what we are trying to imitate, in our tiny glass tanks... that amazing eco system, and felt quite stupid really...


----------



## Lee iley (2 Jan 2019)

What channel was this on guys?


----------



## Harry H (2 Jan 2019)

BBC2


----------



## Lee iley (2 Jan 2019)

Harry H said:


> BBC2


Thank you


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Jan 2019)

It was interesting to see how vast a area the rainy season puts under water. Not giong to spoil tonights about the Nile( just for those who havent seen it)but the hidden cameras discover unheard of tolerance of predators in the old ruins of buildings leading to scientific study, gobsmacked is an understatement. Another must watch


----------



## Konsa (2 Jan 2019)

Hi
What time is this  programme on?
Regards Konsa


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Jan 2019)

The first two Amazon and Nile should be on BBC I player now the final one Missisippi I think 9pm BBC2 tommorow


----------



## Konsa (2 Jan 2019)

Great!!!
Thank U.
Regards Konsa


----------



## zozo (2 Jan 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0bx73pk/earths-great-rivers-series-1-1-amazon


----------



## Tommy (3 Jan 2019)

Those cichlids were awesome and new to science, its just a shame the BBC didn't have a 4K HDR version like they did with Dynasties.


----------



## tiger15 (3 Jan 2019)

I’ve been to the Peruvian Amazon and swam in the black water.  The tannin stained water has less than 6 inch visibility.  The white water is also very murky, with near zero visibility.  Clear water is very rare in the Amazon, probably less than 1 %.  So those filmable footages are hard to find, and not representative of Amazon habitats.  Pink and grey river dolphins are not endangered and everywhere in the Amazon, and well adapted to use sonar to navigate in murky water.  I’m wondering how such low visibility waters can house colorful fish such as discus and tetras.  Maybe fish can see light underwater better than mammal.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2019)

tiger15 said:


> Maybe fish can see light underwater better than mammal.



Likely and they also escape from the light.. There is a German documentary on youtube about how wild Discus are caught. They film locals that go out at night on a canoe armed with a scoop net, a bucket and a flash light. At night the Discus comes closer to the surface to feed.. The water has such a low EC they can use ordenary flashlights under water. To spot the fish and quickly scoop it up. At day time they reside in deeper waters impossible to catch.


----------



## tiger15 (3 Jan 2019)

Fish can see UV light, so their visual world is different from human.  In this wonderful documentary on Venezuela Amazon, the film maker said he had hard time finding the 0.5% clear water habitats to film.


----------

